# One Year Ago Today



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

One year ago today I stood in front of kennel number 156 at the Gwinnett County Animal Control lecturing my mother about how German Shepherds aren't aggressive dogs







in an attempt to get the dog I wanted after she said I could adopt one.

Needless to say, she gave in and the little liver nosed puppy in the window was mine. We signed papers, paid the adoption fee and that was it! I had a new dog and he was JUST MINE!!!!







He came home on the 6th but the 4th was the day he became mine.







(He had to be neutered on the 5th and held over night)

First time I saw him 

28lb Parvo puppy right after we'd picked him up from the shelter. 

At home after the vet visit. (I treated his Parvo at home) 

And now he's a happy, healthy, 1.5 year old.

Happy pack!


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Congratulations and happy first anniversary! Great save!


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

Awe, what a great story, you really have done such a wonderful job! His face in those first few pics are just heart pulling, he looks so happy now!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Congrats to you both - a match made in heaven! Gosh, he was really skinny after he'd been sick. Poor baby... Hope you both have a wonderful gotcha day!

PS - I'm still chuckling over his TV watching video...


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Congrats to you both


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

"Match made in heaven" indeed!!

What an adorable dog you have!!

Congratulations on one year anniversary! And many more to come!

Tanya


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

whata beautiful boy, doesn't that first year after you get them go fast?


----------



## dhonner (Nov 27, 2007)

What a wonderful story! Congratulations!


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

OMG you took my breath away with your story and pictures.
Happy Gotcha day!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Congratulations! Has it been a year already? I remember Chance's story very well. There was a time when you weren't sure he was going to make it if I'm remembering correctly.

He looked so sad and pitiful then and now he's the picture of health, cuteness, and happiness! Thank you for rescuing this sweet boy! And Happy Gotcha Day, Chance!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

You have done a wonderful job in saving, healing and nurturing Chance! He is a lucky boy) & the pack he lives with are adorable!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Happy Gotcha Day Chance!


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

Happy Gotcha Day to both you and Chance! What a great story.


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

Happy Late Gotcha Day!


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks!







Yeah the vet offered to euthanize him when we brought him in because she didn't think he'd pull through. We decided to give it a chance (Reason why his name is Chance ) and went with trying to fix him up before giving up. And he pulled through really well.


----------

